# Spelljammin' (5e PBP OOC) (Full)



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 29, 2022)

*IC Story Thread Link
Rogue's Gallery Link*

You all have convinced me to run *Spelljammer*!

I WILL run _"Light of Xaryxis"_, so if you have the Spelljammer books, please do not read that adventure.

*Players:*
@Kobold Stew playing *Lady Felissima* Tabaxi Eloquence Bard
@gnarlygninja playing *Sweet William* Harengon Ancients Paladin
@Leatherhead playing *Glau* Plasmoid Beast Barbarian
@Lidgar playing *Gunthar* Fishmonger Dwarf Male Hunter Ranger
@VLAD the Destroyer Playing *Charlie* Cook Fathomless Warlock Sailor
@Steve Gorak Playing *Nic*odemus Gnome Armorer Artificer
@jmucchiello Playing Delphne High Elf Arcane Trickster Rogue

*Dropped Out:*
@Snarf Zagyg Playing *Brother Phlox, *Human Merciless Monk
@DragonBelow Playing *Gorrick*, Bugbear Assassin (F/R)

*UPDATE (Sep 20, 2022):*
STARTED!

*Here's what I need from you:*

Level 5 Character, with a Background Feat. 400gp starting gold. Only consumable magic items. (Potions & Scrolls). Feel free to use the 1D&D Playtest packet, but be careful how you mix the old with the new. (In particular when it comes to feats).

 The idea is (as an introductory to Spelljammer adventure) that the PCs have never HEARD of Spelljamming. I'd like to make up the starting setting (for now think of it as Generic Fantasy World) for reasons that will become clear later. So, I'd rather the PCs are from NON-SJ races. If you're really keen on a Giff or a Thri-Kreen, or whatever, we can talk about it. (There is room for one or two characters to be secret crew of a ship...)

Generally, all you need to know to come up with a character idea is this: You should be someone who would be near the docks in a fantasy port town on a particular weekday afternoon. A merchant. A smuggler. A bartender or barista. A street vendor or chef. A traveller. A coachman.

You don't even need to be someone who means to be an adventurer (though at level 5, you are very qualified) but, obviously, you need to be someone who would rise to the challenge.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Aug 29, 2022)

So I am looking at going with a Fathomless Warlock Sailor.  Not sure about race.  Leaning towards human but not sure.


----------



## Lidgar (Aug 29, 2022)

Will be running a dwarven ranger (retired) who is now a quite successful fishmonger, specializing in exotic deep sea delicacies.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Aug 29, 2022)

Lidgar said:


> Will be running a dwarven ranger (retired) who is now a quite successful fishmonger, specializing in exotic deep sea delicacies.




Why do fishes always get to be monged?

Can't someone just be a good ol' sandwichmonger? Friedchickenmonger? 

Chracuteriemonger?????


----------



## Lidgar (Aug 29, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Chracuteriemonger?????



Mmmmm...fish chracuterie boards might just have to be his specialty now!


----------



## DragonBelow (Aug 29, 2022)

One more? Count me in


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 29, 2022)

DragonBelow said:


> One more? Count me in



You're in! Welcome.


----------



## gnarlygninja (Aug 29, 2022)

I've got a Harengon paladin mostly made, I just need to assemble the pieces.


----------



## DragonBelow (Aug 30, 2022)

I'll be playing a bugbear F1/R4






						D&D Beyond Character Sheet
					

The World's most intelligent Dungeons and Dragons Character Sheet.




					www.dndbeyond.com


----------



## Leatherhead (Aug 30, 2022)

I had three character ideas and all of them have significant overlap with other people's characters, lol.

What's this about being part of the secret ship crew?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 30, 2022)

Leatherhead said:


> I had three character ideas and all of them have significant overlap with other people's characters, lol.
> 
> What's this about being part of the secret ship crew?



While I prefer for MOST of the characters to follow the idea that we're starting on a planet that is "Spelljammer-free", there IS a way off-world (there _has_ to be, or we wouldn't ultimately be playing Spelljammer, would we?) So, if one player (two, MAX) wants to be part of that crew... It could be done.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 30, 2022)

So I'm leaning towards 2 characters: one is to repurpose my existing cleric into a level 5 One dnd character. I'll likely switch domains, as twilight is a bit overpowered (leaning towards knowledge or maybe Arcana).

The second character will depend on me having enough time, but it would be an echo knight, race tbd, again trying the On dnd rules.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 1, 2022)

In retrospect, taking a feat for level 4 isn't a good idea. I think I am just going to get rid of it, if that's ok.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 1, 2022)

Leatherhead said:


> In retrospect, taking a feat for level 4 isn't a good idea. I think I am just going to get rid of it, if that's ok.



I am solidly indifferent to this choice. Do what you like here.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 7, 2022)

Hey @FitzTheRuke,

So I’m wondering how you’ll handle spells. Will there by 2 separate lists (one standard 5e, and one for One DND)?

For example, if I wanted to do a play test character with a warlock dip, what happens to Eldritch blast? Similar comment for gishes & booming blade. Are these spells out for your game, or only if we attempt doing a play test character?

I’m playing with the concept of an echo knight warlock. Not stuck to it, but Eldridge blast is pretty central to warlocks.
Just theory crafting at this point & I appreciate your insights.
Cheers,

Sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 7, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> Hey @FitzTheRuke,
> 
> So I’m wondering how you’ll handle spells. Will there by 2 separate lists (one standard 5e, and one for One DND)?
> 
> ...




Seeing as we have nothing on spells (other than lists of what counts as arcane, divine, and primal), I'm not doing anything with spells. The only thing that "happens" to Eldritch Blast (playtest-wise) is that you can't crit with it.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 7, 2022)

All playtest stuff could be added to at any time, of course!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 7, 2022)

I've been running the adventure with my IRL group. It's always nice to be able to play the same game a second time with a different group (it lets you fix your mistakes). I've made a few, but everyone is having a really good time so far, so you all should enjoy yourselves.

One of the biggest complaints I've read online about this adventure is that it's too railroady. Honestly, in PBP, a bit of a railroad is not a bad thing. The question "what do you want to do next" is a hard one for players to answer in PBP because it's very difficult to quickly discuss _anything_. A little back-and-forth is fine, but any kind of debate (even a friendly hashing out of details) almost never works out.

All this is to say: I think this game will work well in this format. It's also only about 30 hours of IRL play, so that should "only" take us what, a year or two? LOL. (I'm kidding but maybe I'm not kidding).


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 7, 2022)

I should have my character finished in a day or two.  It has just been a little busy at work.


----------



## Lidgar (Sep 7, 2022)

Hoping to post mine over the weekend.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 9, 2022)

@FitzTheRuke I am working on my charcter.  If I take Book of Ancient Secrets how many rituals can I have?  The invocation gives me 2 first level rituals but wasn't sure if I could take some more.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 9, 2022)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> @FitzTheRuke I am working on my charcter.  If I take Book of Ancient Secrets how many rituals can I have?  The invocation gives me 2 first level rituals but wasn't sure if I could take some more.



Sure, have an extra ritual of each level 1-3 (so you'll have 3x L1, 1x L2, & 1xL3 rituals in the book.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 12, 2022)

DragonBelow said:


> My apologies, it seems I don't have the patience for a pbp. Please have fun



To be fair, we have been delayed to start (partly because players haven't rushed to get their characters in and partly because I'm not done my current PBP. It will move faster once we get going. Still, it IS slow as hell (and usually slows down after an initial burst), so if you're concerned that you will find it too slow - you probably will.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 12, 2022)

Speaking of which, we should get started soonish. Can I get @VLAD the Destroyer and @Steve Gorak to try to get your characters together soon? (I know I said I'd start when Candlekeep wraps up, and it hasn't yet, but we can overlap a little). I'd like to go before any more players get bored of waiting.

Oh, and @gnarlygninja You need to finish William (and I need a picture).


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 12, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Speaking of which, we should get started soonish. Can I get @VLAD the Destroyer and @Steve Gorak to try to get your characters together soon? (I know I said I'd start when Candlekeep wraps up, and it hasn't yet, but we can overlap a little). I'd like to go before any more players get bored of waiting.
> 
> Oh, and @gnarlygninja You need to finish William (and I need a picture).




Working on it now.  Hopefully have it done today.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 12, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Speaking of which, we should get started soonish. Can I get @VLAD the Destroyer and @Steve Gorak to try to get your characters together soon? (I know I said I'd start when Candlekeep wraps up, and it hasn't yet, but we can overlap a little). I'd like to go before any more players get bored of waiting.
> 
> Oh, and @gnarlygninja You need to finish William (and I need a picture).



Also working on it. My big hesitation is to go echo knight 5 or EK3/ ranger 2. I’ll likely go full 5 on EK. 
Aside from that, I want to reskin the echo: I want it to be fey portals, this way, my character learned from fey how to bend reality. No mechanical difference, just different flavor.
Half drow half wood elf (drow stats), EK5, likely tough, skilled or magic initiate for level 1 bonus feat and sharpshooter level 4 feat. Focused or archery. Chain shirt for armor (to be stealthy).
Proficient in carpenter’s tools, currently running gigs on ships.
Haven’t decided for a male or female character (it’ll likely be a coin toss).
Advice & opinions are welcome.
Cheers,

Sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 12, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> Also working on it. My big hesitation is to go echo knight 5 or EK3/ ranger 2. I’ll likely go full 5 on EK.
> Aside from that, I want to reskin the echo: I want it to be fey portals, this way, my character learned from fey how to bend reality. No mechanical difference, just different flavor.
> Half drow half wood elf (drow stats), EK5, likely tough, skilled or magic initiate for level 1 bonus feat and sharpshooter level 4 feat. Focused or archery. Chain shirt for armor (to be stealthy).
> Proficient in carpenter’s tools, currently running gigs on ships.
> ...




That all sounds great to me. So you mean, the "echoes" would be summoned fey come to help you out? I'm okay with that.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 12, 2022)

No, actually, the echoes would be shimmering portals that would allow my character to teleport, or to do some attacks. Exactly as per the echo knight description, but the ability would be fey in origin, rather than an understanding of space-time.
I’m also hesitating to have the character be a fairy vs an elf. Still deciding that one.
Cheers,

Sg


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 12, 2022)

Added my character to the RG.  I need a character picture.  I am also making small tweaks to the sheet.  I also took Find Familiar as one of my Rituals.  Was wondering if I could use the Flying Monkey from ToA as my familiar?  It just fits the Sailor vibe.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 12, 2022)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> Added my character to the RG.  I need a character picture.  I am also making small tweaks to the sheet.  I also took Find Familiar as one of my Rituals.  Was wondering if I could use the Flying Monkey from ToA as my familiar?  It just fits the Sailor vibe.



Sure. I love those little guys.


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 13, 2022)

I'll have a 1/2E Rogue up this evening.


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 14, 2022)

Or maybe a rock gnome. Need more time with the 1D&D stuff. Haven't really looked hard at it before.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 14, 2022)

I posted my character, with picture. I changed my mind about echo knight (my character was boring me and we hadn't even started!), and decided to go with something I've never tried before: an artificer. I love all the decisions! Anyways, It`s 90% complete. Just need to create the background, wrap up the spells and firm up the feats. His justification for being in the harbor is that he makes and fixes ships. I'll write something better soonish.
Cheers,

SG.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 14, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> I posted my character, with picture. I changed my mind about echo knight (my character was boring me and we hadn't even started!), and decided to go with something I've never tried before: an artificer. I love all the decisions! Anyways, It`s 90% complete. Just need to create the background, wrap up the spells and firm up the feats. His justification for being in the harbor is that he makes and fixes ships. I'll write something better soonish.
> Cheers,
> 
> SG.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 15, 2022)

@gnarlygninja may I suggest this picture. It's not exactly a longsword, but he's got a STR 18!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 15, 2022)

Perhaps the long handle helps to give him a 5-ft. reach, even though he's only 3 ft. tall!


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 15, 2022)

Based on the halflings and gnomes have 30 feet of movement in 1D&D, I doubt reach for 3 ft tall creatures is in question.


----------



## gnarlygninja (Sep 16, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> @gnarlygninja may I suggest this picture. It's not exactly a longsword, but he's got a STR 18!
> 
> View attachment 261433



This actually is one of the ones I was considering, but it's a bit too buff and not rabbity enough.  I'll see if I can track down the closest pic I found and finish the character tomorrow.


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 17, 2022)

I think this is legal (The weapons on the image are all wrong)

*Delphne Brookesbed*

*Back Story*
Delphne (DEL Fnee) Brookesbed grew up in a wooded area she does not remember. She found herself in [the big city] one morning with no memory of how she got there or why she could not remember. She quickly fell in with a gang of full of themselves thieves for her own protection. She discovered she was pretty good at sneaking into places and sneaking out with stuff that didn't belong to the owner of the place any more.

Overtime the group membership shifted and she drifted away. She maintains a relationship with Hagr Brightshield, a dwarf fence who also provides her access to the city thieves' guild. (Her criminal background contact.)

She has started working with a group of adventurers. Those types tend to get rich fast, or die fast. She hopes these folks will be in the former group. When asked about her past she doesn't say much. Those who know she lost her memory have never gotten a good answer for why she never went looking for her old home. She has never left [the big city] in all the years she's been there. She won't admit it but she's afraid to find out how she ended up here. She figures if she never leaves she'll never find out. While she says she doesn't remember her family, strong images of Kileil and Edemal Brookesbed are in her mind, though not their names or the name of their village. When she trances and their faces float to the top of her memory she can be seen crying in her trance.

Delphne wear a sapphire, teardrop shaped earring in her left ear. She knows it has some personal significance but does not remember what the significance is. She has a scar on her in left forearm, a straight cut from elbow to near her wrist. She remembers being told she's not allowed to use a bow and remembers the wound reopening many times as she spent time learning to fire a bow. But she does not remember who cut her or why.






*Race:* High Elf; *Class/Level:* Rogue-5; *Background:* Criminal
*Hair:* long, brunette; *Eyes:* Sapphire; *Skin Tone:* Honey tan
*Height:* 5' 3"; *Weight:* 102 lbs
*Alignment:* Neutral Good; *Proficiency Bonus:* +3
*Hit Dice:* 1d8+2; *HP:* 10

*Abilities, Saves, and Skills
Strength:* 8 (-1), *Athletics:* +2
*Dexterity:* 16 (+3), *SAVES:* +6; *Acrobatics:* +6, *Sleight of Hand:* +6, *Stealth:* +9 (expertise), *Thieves' Tools:* +9 (expertise), _Base Stat: 14_
*Constitution:* 15 (+2)
*Intelligence:* 14 (+2), *SAVES:* +5, *Investigation:* +5, _Base Stat: 13_
*Wisdom:* 10 (+0), *Perception:* +3
*Charisma:* 12 (+1), *Deception:* +4

*COMBAT
Speed:* 30 ft; *Initiative:* +3
*Passive Perception:* 10; *Passive Investigation:* 14; *Vision:* Darkvision 60 ft
*AC:* 16 (Studded Leather 12 + Dex + Feat)
*HP:* 38/38; *TEMP:* 0; *Spent HD:* None
*Rapier:* +6 1d8+3 piercing; finesse

*SPELLS* atk bonus: +5, Save DC: 13, 1st: 3/3
_Cantrips:_ Prestigitiation (elf), Mage Hand, Message, Fire Bolt
_1st Level:_ Detect Magic (elf), Charm Person, Disguise Self, Silent Image, Unseen Servant
_2nd Level:_ Misty Step (elf)

*PROFICIENCIES
Languages:* Common, Elven, Thieves Cant
*Tools:* Thieves' Tools
*Armor:* Light armor
*Weapons:* Simple weapons, hand crossbows, longswords, shortswords, rapier

*BACKGROUND:* Criminal
*Abilities:* +2 Dex, +1 Int
*Skills:* Deception, Stealth; *Tools:* thieves' tools, disguise kit (in place of gaming set) *Language:* Elven
*Criminal Contact:* You have a reliable and trustworthy contact who acts as your liaison to a network of other criminals. You know how to get messages to and from your contact, even over great distances; specifically, you know the local messengers, corrupt caravan masters, and seedy sailors who can deliver messages for you.

*RACE:* High Elf
*Keen Senses:* Darkvision 60 ft, proficiency with Wisdom (Perception) checks.
*Fey Ancestry:* You have advantage on saving throws against being charmed, and magic can't put you to sleep.
*Trance:* Elves don't need to sleep. Instead, they meditate deeply, remaining semiconscious, for 4 hours a day. (The Common word for such meditation is "trance.") While meditating, you can dream after a fashion; such dreams are actually mental exercises that have become reflexive through years of practice. After resting in this way, you gain the same benefit that a human does from 8 hours of sleep.
*Elven Lineage:* Presdigitation, Detect Magic, Misty Step, once per long rest.

*FEATS
Dual Weilder:*

You gain a +1 bonus to AC while you are wielding a separate melee weapon in each hand.
You can use two-weapon fighting even when the one handed melee weapons you are wielding aren't light.
• You can draw or stow two one-handed weapons when you would normally be able to draw or stow only one

*CLASS:* Rogue *Level:* 5
*Skills (4):* Athletics, Acrobatics, Investigation, Sleight of Hand
*Expertise (2):* Stealth, Thieves' tools
*Sneak Attack:* +5d6
*Cunning Action:* Dash, Disengage, or Hide as a bonus action, control Mage Hand
*Archetype: Arcane Trickster:* Save DC: 13, Atk bonus: +6, Cantrips: 3, Spells Known: 4, S/D: 1st: 3
_Mage Hand Legerdemain:_ Control Mage Hand with Cunning Action
*ASI:* Dual Weilder
*Uncanny Dodge:* When an attacker that you can see hits you with an attack, you can use your reaction to halve the attack's damage against you

*EQUIPMENT*
Studded Leather Armor
2 rapiers
Dark common clothes, w/hood
Light common clothes
Thieves' Tools
backpack
bedroll
10 days of rations
tinderbox
waterskin
mess kit
bell
scroll case (empty)
chalk
soap

10 gp


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 18, 2022)

Everyone ready to start? (Aside from @DragonBelow who is apparently so long past ready that it's "so long" to this game!)

I still need a couple of Icons, I think. And it would be kind of you to come up with a status bar for my round roller, which most of you (all?) should be familiar with from my other games. Ask if you're not sure what I need.


----------



## gnarlygninja (Sep 19, 2022)

Image uploaded and brief backstory added.  I'm not sure what the status bar is but I am happy to make it.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 19, 2022)

I’m 90% ready, just need to wrap up the infusions and maybe the fear. Does anyone have any requests? I’m trying to cover a large base of utility, but I’m open to suggestions.
Cheers,

Sg


----------



## DragonBelow (Sep 19, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Everyone ready to start? (Aside from @DragonBelow who is apparently so long past ready that it's "so long" to this game!)
> 
> I still need a couple of Icons, I think. And it would be kind of you to come up with a status bar for my round roller, which most of you (all?) should be familiar with from my other games. Ask if you're not sure what I need.



Sorry Fitz! have fun though


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 19, 2022)

DragonBelow said:


> Sorry Fitz! have fun though



No worries! I understand completely.


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 19, 2022)

Glau:  AC 15,  HP 55, THP 0, HD 5/5, PP 13,  R 3/3

The fun thing about being a plasmoid is you can just literally plop down any appropriately colored blob and it will work for a mini or token.


----------



## Lidgar (Sep 19, 2022)

Gunthar: AC 18 HP 64/64 THP 0 HD 5/5 PP14 SSdc12 4/4 2/2 SC 3/3


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 19, 2022)

Delphne Brookesbed
AC 16; HP 38/38; HD 5d8; PP/I 13/15 DV 60'; SSdc 13 Slots 3/3

or 

Delpnee: AC 16; HP 38/38; HD 5d8; PP/I 13/15 DV 60'; SSdc 13 Slots 3/3


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 19, 2022)

*Charlie Cook:* AC15 HP 36/36 HD 5/5 PP9 SSdc15 2/2 MA 0/1


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 20, 2022)

IC thread is up! We are GO for Jammin'!

*IC Story Thread Link*


----------



## Lidgar (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 20, 2022)

@VLAD the Destroyer 
Hey, Vlad (and others) -- I am looking at our characters, and there is a lot of overlap. We're both doubling down on Persuasion and Deception, and four of my eight spells are shared by your Warlord (comprehend languages, invisibility, silence, and hypnotic pattern). I think that's just too much. 

If you are committed to your choices, I'll find someone else to play. If you feel you've got some room for movement, that's great. But I don't htink it makes sense to have two faces with a shared spell list. 

I won't post in the IC thread until we've sorted this out. Thanks.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 20, 2022)

Kobold Stew said:


> @VLAD the Destroyer
> Hey, Vlad (and others) -- I am looking at our characters, and there is a lot of overlap. We're both doubling down on Persuasion and Deception, and four of my eight spells are shared by your Warlord (comprehend languages, invisibility, silence, and hypnotic pattern). I think that's just too much.
> 
> If you are committed to your choices, I'll find someone else to play. If you feel you've got some room for movement, that's great. But I don't htink it makes sense to have two faces with a shared spell list.
> ...



I can change stuff if you want. Will need to see what will work. Spells should be easy. Skills might be a little harder as they fit my concept/background. Might need to modify some stuff.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Sep 20, 2022)

*Phlox *AC17 HP 38/38 THP 0/0 HD 5/5 PP16 SSdc14 Ki 5/5 Insp 1/1


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 21, 2022)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> I can change stuff if you want. Will need to see what will work. Spells should be easy. Skills might be a little harder as they fit my concept/background. Might need to modify some stuff.



No, it's okay. If your concept is built around deception and persuasion, then having an Eloquence Bard is only going to overshadow that. That's not what I want.

I'll play a different character.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 21, 2022)

*Sanderson*. AC17 HP 38/38 THP 0/0 HD 5/5 PP17 SS15 Slots 4/3/2 WS 2/2 Insp 1/1


----------



## gnarlygninja (Sep 22, 2022)

I really should have mentioned this sooner, but William is trying to find people he bullied in his youth to apologize to them. His problem is that he's suffering from a classic case of "time spent with fairies doesn't move at the same speed" and almost all the people he wants to apolgize to are dead now.  Feel free to direct him to a relevant NPC or whatever is easiest for you.

*Sweet William:* AC19 HP 54/54 THP 0/0 HD 5/5 PP14 SSDC:13 Slots 4/2 Insp 1/1


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 22, 2022)

Also -- if you have cash left over, Sanderson has the ability to cast Revivify but can't afford the material component. Anyone who wants to buy-in as an insurance policy can deposit 100gp worth of diamonds with him (once we all know each other), if you can justify carrying a big diamond on your person.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 22, 2022)

Hey guys, I hadn’t seen that the ic thread had started! @FitzTheRuke, thanks for the shout out, I would never had known the game was live. Let me read up and I’ll do Nic’s first if post by tomorrow max.
Cheers,

Sg


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 24, 2022)

First post is up. Sorry for the delay folks! Know that the IC thread is now on my alarm list, so I'll know when I need to post.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 29, 2022)

Hey @FitzTheRuke,

The new play test document is up. Do you want us to retroactively update our characters? I glanced at the cod, and there are a few things that are affected (guidance, and investigation/perception checks that seem to have been merged (Nic has proficiency in both).
How do you want to manage future updates?
Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 29, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> Hey @FitzTheRuke,
> 
> The new play test document is up. Do you want us to retroactively update our characters? I glanced at the cod, and there are a few things that are affected (guidance, and investigation/perception checks that seem to have been merged (Nic has proficiency in both).
> How do you want to manage future updates?
> ...




Hmmm... I don't want to force anyone to do anything, but at the same time, I'd like to see stuff in actual play. We're only just getting started, so there's always the likelihood that things will change again before we even use any new rules. (Like Crits and Inspiration have done).

This idea may bother anyone who's particularly fussy (I can be pretty fussy myself, so I'm not judging!) but my inclination is to truly test the "backwards compatibility' of it all and say that we're playing with BOTH. If you're someone who can't be bothered to learn the playtest rules, then you're playing by 2014 rules. Post your turns, and I'll figure it out. _My end_ (DM) will be playing with OneD&D rules, so if I tell you something happens to you like "You gain Exhaustion 1" (which means you get -1 to all D20 Tests), just _take my word for it_ (I'll tell you if it's something that is named now but I mean the new version).

Feel free to update any character sheets (or not) as you prefer. (Or argue with me - I welcome it - if you're someone who thinks we should go "all or nothing". It's a reasonable thing to want.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 29, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> investigation/perception checks that seem to have been merged (Nic has proficiency in both).



Just noticed this comment. I don't know where you get that idea from. Those two skills still exist as distinct things like they always have.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 29, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Just noticed this comment. I don't know where you get that idea from. Those two skills still exist as distinct things like they always have.




Page 36 search action. Investigation isn’t on the list of search actions, so I’m assuming (perhaps wrongly) that the two skills have been fused.

I read the doc quickly, so I don’t fully grok it but my intent is to retrofit my character based on the updated rules, this weekend, kids allowing ;-)
Cheers,

Sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 30, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> Page 36 search action. Investigation isn’t on the list of search actions, so I’m assuming (perhaps wrongly) that the two skills have been fused.
> 
> I read the doc quickly, so I don’t fully grok it but my intent is to retrofit my character based on the updated rules, this weekend, kids allowing ;-)
> Cheers,
> ...




Nah. They just did further work to differentiate the two. Investigation is under the "Study" Action.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 30, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Nah. They just did further work to differentiate the two. Investigation is under the "Study" Action.



Cool, thanks. I missed that.
Cheers,

Sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 4, 2022)

SO... I am about to move to the "true" beginning of the adventure, but I just wanted to give @gnarlygninja a chance for Sweet William to act. I don't think I've seen a post-earthquake post by you yet, far or less a reaction to the crystal vine.


----------



## gnarlygninja (Oct 4, 2022)

I'll try to get something up today, the last few weeks have been rough for me.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 4, 2022)

gnarlygninja said:


> I'll try to get something up today, the last few weeks have been rough for me.



Sorry to hear that. I hope things get better for you.


----------



## gnarlygninja (Oct 6, 2022)

Thanks, things are clearing up.  Just got sick nd then had some family stuff immediately happen that left me really down for a bit.  I was mostly avoiding the internet and didn't realize how far behind I'd gotten with this.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 8, 2022)

OKAY. Been a busy week. I hope you're all okay, between hurricanes (south and east), forest fires (west), general life (all of us), and new D&D playtest packets (wheee!), I think we've all been a bit swamped. I've got this one started "for real" now, though! Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Lidgar (Oct 9, 2022)

@FitzTheRuke, I finally got around to updating Gunther to the playlets Ranger. Figured it would be good to test it out - and before taking a turn in combat. Hope that's OK. Changes include switching to two-weapon fighting from dueling (no longer available) and more spells (including cantrips). Below is his updated stat line that reflects the changes made in the Rogues Gallery thread.

Gunthar: AC 16 HP 64/64 THP 0 HD 5/5 PP14 SSdc12 4/4 2/2 SC 3/3


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 11, 2022)

I just realized that the new Two-weapon fighting rules from the playtest radically change how my character functions!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 11, 2022)

Leatherhead said:


> I just realized that the new Two-weapon fighting rules from the playtest radically change how my character functions!



In a good way, I hope?


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 11, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> In a good way, I hope?



Check this out: 

Seeing as how Glau doesn't actually need a hand to attack, thanks to their Thagomizer Beast Tail or Bite attacks, Glau can use two weapon fighting to get three attacks per turn, without using their bonus action! This is a huge boon in regards to action economy, Allowing three attacks and going into rage on turn 1. And on subsequent turns, it allows Glau to make extensive use of their Psudopod at no significant cost!

Oh, also, I need to know if there is any small sized furniture (or equivalent objects) around


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 11, 2022)

Leatherhead said:


> Check this out:
> 
> Seeing as how Glau doesn't actually need a hand to attack, thanks to their Thagomizer Beast Tail or Bite attacks, Glau can use two weapon fighting to get three attacks per turn, without using their bonus action! This is a huge boon in regards to action economy, Allowing three attacks and going into rage on turn 1. And on subsequent turns, it allows Glau to make extensive use of their Psudopod at no significant cost!




I'm not quite sure how you get the third attack. Can you walk me through it?


Leatherhead said:


> Oh, also, I need to know if there is any small sized furniture (or equivalent objects) around




Absolutely. A lot of the vendors have stools to sit on when they're not standing. Probably water buckets and things around.


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 11, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> I'm not quite sure how you get the third attack. Can you walk me through it?



Well I get two attacks at level 5 to start, and the new way that two weapon fighting removes the bonus action requirement from off-hand attacks.



			
				 One Playtest said:
			
		

> LIGHT [WEAPON PROPERTY] When you take the Attack Action on your turn and attack with a Light weapon in one hand, you can make one extra attack as part of the same Action. That extra attack must be made with a different Light weapon in the other hand, and you don’t add   your Ability Modifier to the extra attack’s damage. You can make this extra attack only once on each of your turns. For example, if you take the Attack Action on your turn and have a Shortsword in one hand and a Dagger in the other—each of which has the Light property—you can make one attack with each weapon, but you don’t add your Strength or Dexterity Modifier to the damage roll of the second weapon.




So basically with the attack action, you take one attack with the natural weapon and one attack with like a dagger or something, and the dagger triggers the free attack from the Light Weapon Property. Which is really handy if you have any kind of bonus damage, like the kind Rage provides.


----------



## Lidgar (Oct 11, 2022)

Yeah, same with Gunther now. In short, can bonus action hunters mark and make two attacks, then an extra attack with his offhand weapon. Two weapon fighting with light weapons is now an extra attack, not an bonus action.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 11, 2022)

Leatherhead said:


> Well I get two attacks at level 5 to start, and the new way that two weapon fighting removes the bonus action requirement from off-hand attacks.




Oh! Duh. I wasn't thinking about _Extra Attack_. I was thinking you meant before taking that into account. Sure, yeah. Three attacks without wasting your bonus action.



Leatherhead said:


> So basically with the attack action, you take one attack with the natural weapon and one attack with like a dagger or something, and the dagger triggers the free attack from the Light Weapon Property. Which is really handy if you have any kind of bonus damage, like the kind Rage provides.



And pseudopod as a bonus action when you're already raging. Gotcha. Fun!


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Oct 11, 2022)

Just as an FYI, I'm keeping mostly with the base rules until they release the monk packet (assuming they do). That's when I'd look to do a rebuild with the playtest rules.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 11, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Just as an FYI, I'm keeping mostly with the base rules until they release the monk packet (assuming they do). That's when I'd look to do a rebuild with the playtest rules.




That makes perfect sense to me. It's probably how I'd do it, myself.


----------



## gnarlygninja (Oct 18, 2022)

Is there anyone we're waiting on to post?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 18, 2022)

I think just me. I've been meaning to get to this one, but round-rolling is the most work for me, and I haven't found the time yet. I'll get on it ASAP. Sorry for the wait!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 30, 2022)

OKAY, Gang! I have finally found the time to roll the round. I am terribly sorry for the long wait. I had tried a few times, but I was having a few technical difficulties with my map (for some reason it wasn't letting me move the icons around). I got it worked out.

This game should pick up pace again now, I hope. Thanks for waiting.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 1, 2022)

You are invited to read my short essay on PBP


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Nov 15, 2022)

@FitzTheRuke 

We missing any inputs in the SpellJammer thread? @gnarlygninja ?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 15, 2022)

It's true that I may have bit off too many games for my current schedule. I've got some ideas on where to fit in my posts, but I have yet to get it done. I think you're right that we're missing a few posts, though.


----------



## gnarlygninja (Nov 15, 2022)

I was still waiting for my last post to be resolved but if I'm the one holding it up I'll try to find some time in my Thanksgiving prep to post. Probably tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Nov 18, 2022)

@FitzTheRuke 

Just as an FYI, I will be scarce until November 28, 2022. This will apply to this and the Against the Giants. I may be checking in, but will only have my phone (if that) during that time, as I will be out of pocket and traveling.

Traveling where, you ask? 

You know that cool place you were thinking of? No, not that place. Cooler.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 19, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> You know that cool place you were thinking of? No, not that place. Cooler.




Don't keep me in suspense. Where you off to? 

I will do my best to suddenly pick up the pace so that you miss stuff while you're gone! (Wish me luck!)


----------



## gnarlygninja (Nov 30, 2022)

Sorry for vanishing, Thanksgiving ballooned out of control and took a while to recover from.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 30, 2022)

It's okay. I've kinda dropped the ball a bit on this game. I'll do my best to get us going again soon. I may have to recap. I'm a bit disappointed in myself because pacing was very important to this scene and when I ran it IRL, it was very fast and furious and fun.

I'll see what I can do to remedy it soon. Thanks for waiting!


----------

